# circuito adecuador para RPM



## wamartin (Ago 8, 2012)

hola amigos, necesito ayuda con un circuito adecuador para RPM. normalmente las rpms vienen en una señal sinusoidal con cierta frecuencia, amplitud voltaje. en mi caso las frecuencias van de 6,5 a 16 milisegundos, con amplitud de 10 volts pico. el motor va de 900 rpm(16ms) a 2100 rpm(6,5ms). quiero hacer un circuito adecuador para que esa onda seno, se convierta en pulsos de 5 volts y el semiciclo negativo no se pierda.. habia pensado en un operacional y un optoacoplador.no se si esatre en lo correcto. espero su ayuda. gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 8, 2012)

Hola Amigo, bueno seria de ayuda conocer si, la amplitud de la señal, se mantiene constante independientemente de las RPM?.
Si fuera asi, solo podria utilizarse un optoacoplador como dices.
Respecto al semiciclo "negativo", no tiene importancia ya que el pulso obtenido a la salida sera analogo en cuanto a periodo me refiero.


----------



## wamartin (Ago 8, 2012)

si, la amplitud se mantiene. estoy haciendo una simulación en multisim. pero me esta dando unos resultados raros...  y lo del "semiciclo negativo" lo comprendo, lo estaba leyendo. gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 8, 2012)

Bien, puedes explicarte un poco mas sobre los resultados "raros"?.


----------



## wamartin (Ago 8, 2012)

Ya pude encontrar solucion amigos. Gracias. use un lm358 con realimentacion negativa una resistencia de 260 ohms, a la entrada del operacional una resistencia de 1 kohm a la salida puse una resistencia de 330 ohms, esto para protejer el diodo del optoacoplador el colector del transistor del optoacoplador una r de 1k. Y obtuve el sdecuador... Subire esquematico y fotos con las pruebas.


----------

